# (), .2 .93.1, . 5 . 93.1.

## elena_omsk

( )-  .         ( )   ,         .      , ,         .    ?

----------


## -

*elena_omsk*, :
5.	            (     )  . . : &#171;       ,      -  ,     , -  ().   ,   , -     (, .. )  ,   -.   ,        -,   .       &#187;                   .               -.                .          ,   - . 
6.	    .   .   -    :
"         ,     - :    ,     ,  -     . ,          ,  ,  ,    . -   ,    ,     ,   ,   . , ,   ,   ,   .
               .         -,    .      -,        - ,        ."
",         ,   ,  ,  ,          ,  ,     ."

    ,         ,     . 2 . 93.1  .       ()        .          .  ,    . 2 . 93.1  ,   ,  ,  ,    (    30.09.2014  -4-2/19869,     02.05.2007  03-02-07/1-209).            .  ,      27.06.17  -4-2/12216@         . ,    , , , ,      (. 11 . 1 . 21  )&#187;.

----------


## sirhc

!

  ,       .

      ()     .      .    ,    .      ,       :

* 1*
    -   ,     ?

* 2*
      .     ?   :

1) ,   :
1.1                ,    __  __.__.2018.   . ;
1.2  (, )    01.01.2016..  31.12.2018.   , , , ,    ,  01.01.2016..     01.01.2016..  31.12.2018.;
1.3 -    01.01.2016.  31.12.2018. ;
1.4      01.01.2016.  31.12.2018.;
1.5 -     01.01.2016..  31.12.2018. (  - );
1.6      60,62,76,90,91    01.01.2016..  31.12.2018.;
1.7    ,     01.01.2016..  31.12.2018.;
1.8      01.01.2016..  31.12.2018.;
1.9      01.01.2016.  31.12.2018.;
1.10 -    60, 62   2016.. 2018.;
1.11     ()  ()    01.01.2016..  31.12.2018.;
1.12     ()  ()    01.01.2016.  31.12.2018.;
1.13     ,   -2    01.01.2016..  31.12.2018.;
1.14       ,   -3    01.01.2016..  31.12.2018.;
1.15    ()    01.01.2016..  31.12.2018.;
1.16    ()        ,      01.01.2016.  31.12.2018. ;
1.17         ,       **     01.01.2016.  31.12.2018.; 
1.18     , ,      **     01.01.2016..  31.12.2018.; ( ; ,    ;         )
2) ,   :
2.1       ()   ** ?;
2.2  ,      ** ?;
2.3    ()       ()      ** ?;
2.4      ()    **  ;
2.5      (** ),  , , .   ,    
 ()   **       ,   ()   ** ;
2.6    ,     ()    ** ;
2.7    ()   ,  , , .   ,      ** ;
2.8     ()    ** ;
2.9    ( ,    .)  ** ;
2.10     ( ,  ),          ()   ** ;
2.11   ,   ()     **    ,   ,       . ;
2.12  ,        ,    ** ;
2.13         ** ;
2.14      ,   , ? ;
2.15 ,        ,    ** ,    , ?;
2.16      ** ? ;
2.17       ** ;
2.18     ( )    ,    ?

----------


## sirhc

,      .     !

----------

> ,      .     !


!    -             . 
,   ,       ,        ,    ,         .      .

----------


## .

-    ,    - .

----------

> !
> 
>   ,       .
> 
>       ()     .      .    ,    .      ,       :
> 
> * 1*
>     -   ,     ?


 +  ( ).




> * 2*
>       .     ?


 .

----------

> *elena_omsk*, :
> 5.	            (     )  . ...  -    ....  ,          ,  ,  ,    .




*-*,    ?   ,      ? Nolite mittere margaritas ante porcos!

----------


## Petrovitch2

> 


         ..       . 
    ,       margaritas - porkos   .
        . 
   ... 
  ,  ""         ,

----------

.       , -  ,  .   : -    (   ), -   (  ). 
    .
   ,  -  .          .     .    ,  .

----------


## -

:   "     :      ,   ,   ,     .             ;       ;     ,    ; ,       ,     .
 :     ,      ,    ."
 . ,   ,

----------

> :   "     :      ,   ,   ,     .             ;       ;     ,    ; ,       ,     .
>  :     ,      ,    ."
>  . ,   ,




  .         2  2020.         . ( ).
   93,   -     ,               2  (     ) .

             2020  (   
19, 60, 62, 70, 76, 68, 58, 90).        .       ,      . 

        ?      2 ?

----------

.         . 
    ,  ,  ,  -    . 
  :       ,    ,      .
     ,   .    .
        .     .         .
 ,    ?    ,   .     . 
    ?  2018

----------

> :


   ?  :Wink:     ,    ,     ,       



> .


  -  



> ?


.  ,

----------

,      ,      ,   , ,        .      , .
- ?

----------

!  , :

 ,     ()      (, ).         (  ).       .         ..
         ?      ?
  , ,  ,    ,    -  . 
   ,      .

----------

,   ,    ,         3 .   () ,  "      ".     ?   .....  ...

----------

> ,   ,    ,         3 .   () ,  "      ".     ?   .....  ...


    ?  ?     3 ?

----------


## Anna050676

,     ,      ,   .       ,  .      ,  ,       ,  .

----------

.                       .   ,  .      .       01.07.21  30.09.21.    ,      .              ?  ,      (   ). , ,            .      ,          ?   ,       ,   ,    .  ,            ,  ?     ,      ?    ,     .    ?     ?    ,     ?

----------

